# MyCar Set to Start Production in Mississippi



## NintendoKD (Apr 29, 2012)

DANG! beat me to it
http://www.foxnews.com/leisure/2012...-car-unveiled-in-mississippi/?intcmp=features


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

An expensive embellished golf cart. Why bother.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

At least they're selling a "sizeable percentage" of the vehicle, rather than just a small portion of it.

Europe runs on embellished golf carts, whether ICE or electric. In most of Asia an embellished golf cart would be a luxury.


----------



## NintendoKD (Apr 29, 2012)

Ziggythewiz said:


> At least they're selling a "sizeable percentage" of the vehicle, rather than just a small portion of it.
> 
> Europe runs on embellished golf carts, whether ICE or electric. In most of Asia an embellished golf cart would be a luxury.


 the man speaks the truth


----------

